# excited, but...



## thatgirl00 (Apr 29, 2009)

hey everyone. I posted here a few months back asking general questions. questions that you've probably all been asked a thousand times, lol.

Anyway, I am now in a class, it doesn't start until August 3rd, but I am excited about it..

I just wanna know from people who are already B, I, or Par... how nervous were you when first getting into all this? Was anyone so nervous that they almost didn't even go through with it? I am not all that nervous yet but when August gets here I am sure I will feel my nerves going haywire... lol.
I just feel like I really want to do this, I am 22 and ever since I was 16 I was really confused and absolutely clueless as to what I wanted to do in life. I dont think I have wanted to do anything as much as this, and I just don't wanna fail at it.

anyway, any peptalk would be nice lol... see yall around, I will probably be hanging around here a lot.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (May 1, 2009)

Wasn't nervous from EMT-B class but after hearing the teacher giving out the #'s of passing students things started getting nervous.  But here I am now, heading into Medic school and getting excited rather than nervous.


----------



## VFFforpeople (May 1, 2009)

I wasn't that nervous, when I got to the ride along I was a little gun shy. All in all not big deal just study and know your skills, and you will do fine. Goodluck! The forums have a lot of information in them if you take the time to look through and read the posts.


----------



## HotelCo (May 1, 2009)

Don't be nervous, just dive right in. A few tips: Develp good study habits early, ask a question if you have one and remember to get a good nights sleep before class.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (May 1, 2009)

I was very nervous, and my opinion, if your not a little nervous then your not taking it to serious.  The trick to it is turning that nervous energy into a positive thing.  The basic class starts out with the very basic things you need to know to do your job, so just take it seriously and do not go into the class half heartedly.  Take advantage of every class and don't take any short cuts and it will be very easy to pass and get certified.  And have fun!


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 3, 2009)

thanks everyone


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 3, 2009)

Go straight for your paramedic.  As an EMT-B, especially a new one, nobody will respect you in any way or care what you think or have to say.


----------



## 46Young (May 7, 2009)

No guts. no glory! Best decision of my life! I was excited to learn all of this stuff, and excited to get into the field afterward. Just charge it!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 7, 2009)

Very.... you have someones life, and trust, in your hands.


You get used to it.


----------



## Lunah (May 8, 2009)

You're only nervous because you don't have the knowledge yet -- it's all "the unknown." With the knowledge, training, and practice, you'll develop confidence in yourself and your skills. Good luck!!


----------



## paemt08 (May 8, 2009)

It's not scary until you go to the streets, so don't sweat it now. It's good that you're taking it seriously though. I was like you...I sort of bet everything on becoming an EMT because I didn't want to do anything else, so I understand that you probably feel alot of pressure to do well and not fail. Study hard and use your head and you'll be fine.


----------



## willbeflight (May 8, 2009)

I am starting EMT school soon too.  I don't know if I'm nervous, but definatly excited!!  My friend WannaBeFlight was with me when I got signed up for the class and I have to say, I thought I was going to hyperventilate!!  I am like you, I want this more than anything in my life!!  I know, as much as I want this, I will succeed and so will you!  Good luck.  I'm in it with ya!


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 8, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> I am starting EMT school soon too.  I don't know if I'm nervous, but definatly excited!!  My friend WannaBeFlight was with me when I got signed up for the class and I have to say, I thought I was going to hyperventilate!!  I am like you, I want this more than anything in my life!!  I know, as much as I want this, I will succeed and so will you!  Good luck.  I'm in it with ya!




Hey Buddy! Good luck to ya ThatGirl00... It will be done sooner than you think (I hope )


----------



## Dominion (May 11, 2009)

I was VERY nervous when I first started class. I didn't know what I was getting myself into.  Finally over the 5 months we were in class my nerves subsided and i was able to feel comfortable in my knowledge.  Then I hit the streets and I was scared :censored::censored::censored::censored:less to be honest.  You take it day by day and before you know it, you'll be joking around and trying to catch naps between runs instead of worrying about what you'll see and do on scene.

Now I get to do that process all over again as a medic, woo!


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks Dominion and everyone =]!


----------



## willbeflight (May 11, 2009)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Hey Buddy! Good luck to ya ThatGirl00... It will be done sooner than you think (I hope )




Hey Flight partner!!  Hi ThatGirl!  My classes start in Aug. also.  Are you going to A-B Tech also?  I don't think I payed attention to where you are from.  I would love to keep in touch with you about the whole school experiences.  One way to get different points of view when needed!!  Talk to you soon!!


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

Im from the outer banks North carolina! Im just taking EMS Basic course. today I went and signed up for my first ride along... so I will be going on that on Thurs, hopefully... if nothing changes!


----------



## willbeflight (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl00 said:


> Im from the outer banks North carolina! Im just taking EMS Basic course. today I went and signed up for my first ride along... so I will be going on that on Thurs, hopefully... if nothing changes!



Very cool!!  I love the ride alongs I have done.  That's when I knew that's what I want to do forever!  I felt at home.  I hope it goes well!  Have fun!!  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## joepagiii (May 11, 2009)

thatgirl00.hey a fellow eastern north Carolinian......im glad to see someone else has some of the same joy (i assume) i do...course im just having a hard enough finding study time...(gonna start own thread so im not jacking yours)


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

joepagiii said:


> thatgirl00.hey a fellow eastern north Carolinian......im glad to see someone else has some of the same joy (i assume) i do...course im just having a hard enough finding study time...(gonna start own thread so im not jacking yours)




cool. where in east nc? im in Kill devil hills... if you have ever heard of that, lol.


----------



## joepagiii (May 11, 2009)

thats an hour and some from me..im in Plymouth...how did you do the ride along...did you have to sign a waiver (or something)


----------



## thatgirl00 (May 11, 2009)

yea I did.
I went today and signed up at the EMS admin office, and I will be going on my ride along on thursday~


----------



## garett1979 (May 11, 2009)

I'm two weeks from finishing my basic class, and yes when i first started i was nervous as hell. The best advice i can give to someone going in, if you dont know ask. Its always better to ask than presume. Ridealong time is one of the best learning tools that exist. My first night riding was  quite till 5am we got a 
9 e 1. You see how much youve learned and how natural it comes when someones life is in your hands. Anyways goodluck, and study hard


----------

